# Online FP-C review



## usalsfyre (Oct 20, 2010)

Has anyone done an online FP-C/CCP-C review? I've been studying for this test for about two years now and still don't feel ready. Was hoping to do a review and take the test right after the first of the year, however was hoping someone had seen either of the two online programs, and knew how to get the most out of them, or if their worth it. Thanks


----------



## Flight-LP (Oct 24, 2010)

usalsfyre said:


> Has anyone done an online FP-C/CCP-C review? I've been studying for this test for about two years now and still don't feel ready. Was hoping to do a review and take the test right after the first of the year, however was hoping someone had seen either of the two online programs, and knew how to get the most out of them, or if their worth it. Thanks



http://theresqshop.com/

Will Wingfield's ACE Prep book and video series will more than prepare you for both exams. The FP-C exam will be the most difficult exam you will ever take as a Paramedic. The CCP-C is similar, however with less emphasis on flight physiology. Personal recommendation for career advancement, take the FP-C as it is more recognized and accepted by employers. On the flip side though, the pass score for the CCP-C has been in the upper 60's in comparison to the low 70's for the FP-C. Just an aspect to consider.

Shoot me your email via PM and I'll send you some study materials from other reputable sources. 

Good luck!


----------



## skoolgal (May 18, 2017)

Hi, I know i'm probably 6 years late lol. I am studying for the FP-C but I feel like i am all over the place. Every time I think I am ready to take the exam and I read some practice questions from a different book I get discouraged. Is there any book you would recommend or any study material you would recommend? Please I need help!


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 18, 2017)

Here's mine...

ACE SAT from William Wingfield. 
Flight paramedic certification - Kyle Faudree
Back to Basics - Orchid Lopez

There plenty more, but these are a good start. 





skoolgal said:


> Hi, I know i'm probably 6 years late lol. I am studying for the FP-C but I feel like i am all over the place. Every time I think I am ready to take the exam and I read some practice questions from a different book I get discouraged. Is there any book you would recommend or any study material you would recommend? Please I need help!


----------



## skoolgal (May 18, 2017)

Thanks, I have the Flight paramedic certification - Kyle Faudree and the Back to Basics - Orchid Lopez. When i tried reading the sample questions from the ACE SAT is when i got discouraged.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 18, 2017)

Kyle's book is really basically a book of flashcards. If you can put together the critical thinking with the information in his book, you should have no difficulty at all. Or so I'm told. I'm still hoping to take the test next month.


----------



## skoolgal (May 18, 2017)

Thanks, good luck. i'm hoping to do the same next month.


----------



## VentMonkey (May 18, 2017)

skoolgal said:


> Thanks, good luck. i'm hoping to do the same next month.


http://stores.backtobasicscourse.com/

Orchid's class combined with her book is what I used, as did the other two flight paramedics at my service. One of them was the one that actually turned us all on to her material. 

You'll also get a PDF of flash cards once you purchase her class. I studied them prior to the course, then again a few week after up until I was ready to sit in on th exam.

She's a really sweet lady, good instructor, and the course is an excellent review for the FP-C, CCP-C, or CRFN, IMO.


----------



## skoolgal (May 18, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## skoolgal (May 18, 2017)

I have found some errors in the back to basic book but its a really good book.


----------



## VentMonkey (May 18, 2017)

If you're serious about learning to be a CCP, I will throw them in here. This is a full on critical care paramedic boot camp. Rick is another amazing instructor.

You do have to do 3 clinical ICU/ CCU shifts and a cadaver lab in Omaha, but the rest is done online. It's a 5 month course on all common critical care transport topics. 

It isn't cheap, but it is every bit worth the money spent, and you will have walked away a stronger clinician for it. Just be prepared to study and take the whole course seriously.

https://ems.creighton.edu/training-certification/critical-care-paramedic


----------



## skoolgal (May 18, 2017)

Thank you


----------

